# Atlas Rear License Plate Mount



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

So quick question. I brought my Atlas into Service and after completion, I asked the Service Advisor about placing two bottom screws/drilling two holes on bottom of license plate holes to adhere to vehicle. The dealer used 2 screws on top of license plate to mount to back of vehicle paint back when plates arrived after purchase. The Advisor showed me that you cannot use 2 screws for bottom of license plate because there is a thin foam pad that is adhered to paint and if you use or make 2 holes for bottom, it would bend the license plate to bow outward. Advisor stated all their Atlas vehicles have this. However, I have seen some other Atlas owners on road and appears they do not.

So question is, do you all have the same on your rear license plate "section" with this thin foam in the "center of where the plate will be adhered"? If yes or no, are you using two screws on top only? The reason that I am inquiring is because I have been hand washing the vehicle and afraid if I go through an automated wash, the brushes will pick up and bend the license plate in back of vehicle. FYI, I don't have a license plate frame on plate because most of them are illegal in Texas, since it covers the word Texas some on top of the plate.

Thanks for input!


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

DFWatlas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So quick question. I brought my Atlas into Service and after completion, I asked the Service Advisor about placing two bottom screws/drilling two holes on bottom of license plate holes to adhere to vehicle. The dealer used 2 screws on top of license plate to mount to back of vehicle paint back when plates arrived after purchase. The Advisor showed me that you cannot use 2 screws for bottom of license plate because there is a thin foam pad that is adhered to paint and if you use or make 2 holes for bottom, it would bend the license plate to bow outward. Advisor stated all their Atlas vehicles have this. However, I have seen some other Atlas owners on road and appears they do not.
> 
> ...


Mine is also mounted just from the top and it seems solid enough. Went through car wash with no issues. Then again it does rattle when I close the trunk.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

juched said:


> Mine is also mounted just from the top and it seems solid enough. Went through car wash with no issues. Then again it does rattle when I close the trunk.


Two small pieces of double sided tape towards the bottom corners of the plate will keep it securely adhered and stop any rattling.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

bajan01 said:


> Two small pieces of double sided tape towards the bottom corners of the plate will keep it securely adhered and stop any rattling.


Thanks. Good idea.


----------



## Hank1ny (Sep 1, 2018)

Here's a fix for a flimsy plate with only top screw holes. get a sturdy plate frame and mount it behind your licence plate then screw it on. It will give me your plate extra support without blocking any of it.


----------



## Hank1ny (Sep 1, 2018)

Use the type that the lisence plate slides into


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I really don't want to drill to the body for the bottom holes, and as I am bothered by the two empty holes in the bottom, any thoughts on what I can use? I was trying to see if there are any plastic bolts that would just fill the hole instead of going into the body.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I really don't want to drill to the body for the bottom holes, and as I am bothered by the two empty holes in the bottom, any thoughts on what I can use? I was trying to see if there are any plastic bolts that would just fill the hole instead of going into the body.


Over the weekend, I'd installed a smoked plate cover (barely smoke, but not completely clear). I too was not happy with leaving the two bottom holes empty. I'd some added some foam window filler strips to the back of the plate, in helping with dampening and raised the plate from rattling/rubbing on paint. Then for the holes, I'd cut off some drywall screws and their plastic anchors, which had fit perfectly into the plate's holes. Spray painted them black and used them as cosmetic fillers. I'll see about posting a picture later.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> Over the weekend, I'd installed a smoked plate cover (barely smoke, but not completely clear). I too was not happy with leaving the two bottom holes empty. I'd some added some foam window filler strips to the back of the plate, in helping with dampening and raised the plate from rattling/rubbing on paint. Then for the holes, I'd cut off some drywall screws and their plastic anchors, which had fit perfectly into the plate's holes. Spray painted them black and used them as cosmetic fillers. I'll see about posting a picture later.


Great! Look forward to it Thank you


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

I am surprised TX has that rule. It’s worse that Kommiefornica


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

DFWatlas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So quick question. I brought my Atlas into Service and after completion, I asked the Service Advisor about placing two bottom screws/drilling two holes on bottom of license plate holes to adhere to vehicle. The dealer used 2 screws on top of license plate to mount to back of vehicle paint back when plates arrived after purchase. The Advisor showed me that you cannot use 2 screws for bottom of license plate because there is a thin foam pad that is adhered to paint and if you use or make 2 holes for bottom, it would bend the license plate to bow outward. Advisor stated all their Atlas vehicles have this. However, I have seen some other Atlas owners on road and appears they do not.
> 
> ...



I am just curious.. The most cars that are in town have only the two screws on top of license plate. Why is it such a big problem with the Atlas? Again, all the other cars that I know of have also just the two on top.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DFWatlas said:


> FYI, I don't have a license plate frame on plate because most of them are illegal in Texas, since it covers the word Texas some on top of the plate.
> 
> Thanks for input!





sayemthree said:


> I am surprised TX has that rule. It’s worse that Kommiefornica


NJ has that rule too! Only when cops don't have anything else to get you is when they use it hehe. I use the slim VW License plate frame and it works very well. Had it on our Tiguan before trading. 




juched said:


> Then again it does rattle when I close the trunk.


This is why I want to get something for the bottom holes, but not necessarily drill into the body. It would both satisfy me visually and aurally 


Side note - The Tiguan had existing holes on the body for the bottom screws


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Great! Look forward to it Thank you


Here are a couple of photos to show you the details.

spray paint screw, but did leave the anchor blue. Barely noticeable on the blue anchor.

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/X800TbPTB6oCFKhDdbIfOU7g8A4FRENTWnuvASMTZiu


cut anchor and screw doesn't touch the car with the help of foam tape to push the plate away from the hatch.
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/OadaheQQbfVeyFedOUT5VZ1XpXnPXfimafQsvcbaJ9a


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

TablaRasa said:


> NJ has that rule too! Only when cops don't have anything else to get you is when they use it hehe. I use the slim VW License plate frame and it works very well. Had it on our Tiguan before trading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tiguan has a different mounting configuration. There are two bolts behind the center of the plate that hold a frame to the body. The license plate then bolts to this frame with 4 screws in each corner.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Wilsonium said:


> The Tiguan has a different mounting configuration. There are two bolts behind the center of the plate that hold a frame to the body. The license plate then bolts to this frame with 4 screws in each corner.


Oh yes, I remember now, it did have mounting plate . The Atlas does not unfortunately.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> Here are a couple of photos to show you the details.
> 
> spray paint screw, but did leave the anchor blue. Barely noticeable on the blue anchor.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check this out


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*Reverse the Frame*

Try this (I did it for my front plate). Put a standard two-hole plate frame on the BACK of the license plate, and mount that as an assembly. The plate is fully supported, and will have a nice narrow trim line around it. An additional benefit is that it hides any dealer logo that may be on the plate frame that came with the car.


----------



## joninotown (Aug 8, 2021)

bajan01 said:


> Two small pieces of double sided tape towards the bottom corners of the plate will keep it securely adhered and stop any rattling.


That’s I was thinking 2sided tape


----------

